# Problem with Wide Jaw Drill Centering Vise



## Novicewoodworker (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased a Wide Jaw Drill Centering Vise from Woodturningz for use with my drill  press for drilling pen blanks. Each time a put in a blank to drill, whether it be walnut, pine, cherry, etc. the blank will slip down as I am pulling down the drill. I've tried to not put much pressure as I drill down, but the blank still slips down into the vise. I have  the vise clamped to the table and it doesn't move. I've tightened the vise as much as I can and it still happens. Any ideas?







  This is the vise.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 13, 2013)

Put something under your blank that is smaller than the blank width (so it doesn't interfere with clamping) and long enough to hold your blank where you want it.  A piece of wood or pvc pipe or whatever.

Ed


----------



## randyrls (Jul 13, 2013)

Scott;  Put a small strip / square of wood between the jaws to support the  blank from the underside.  This is important when drilling segmented /  inlay blanks.  If you do not do this, the blank will break right at one  of the glue joint lines.

I always use the cut long, drill short, cut-to-length method to prepare blanks.

Drill bits need to be sharp.  A Drill Doctor is a good investment


----------



## Novicewoodworker (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. I will try this and see how it works.


----------



## tim self (Jul 14, 2013)

Not only segmenting but regular drilling as well..  It helps prevent blowout on exit.  (doesn't always work if aggressive.)  Also, if you drill through the blank without support, the drill bit is gonna hit the vise, marring it and dulling the bit.


----------



## teamtexas (Jul 14, 2013)

You could also add a small strip of sandpaper to the clamping surface of the vise jaws to increase the grip of the jaw.  I would try glue some strips on with some spay adhesive.

Dan


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 14, 2013)

You know all those cutoffs you have in that coffee can?  Use them under the pen blank you are drilling.


----------



## KenV (Jul 14, 2013)

All the above -- and your drill bit "could be sharper"  -- probably a lot sharper


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 14, 2013)

tim self said:


> Not only segmenting but regular drilling as well..  It helps prevent blowout on exit.  (doesn't always work if aggressive.)  Also, if you drill through the blank without support, the drill bit is gonna hit the vise, marring it and dulling the bit.



My vise has a hole drilled through the bottom under the bit.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 28, 2013)

You could take some coarse sand paper and sand the v groves a little. Cross ways would be better they length ways. It looks like a good sturdy vise, don't be shy about giving it a good twist. (unless it a seg blank)


----------



## Tom T (Jul 28, 2013)

I use 6-8 in strips of wood about 1/4 inch thick under the drilling section.  And make sure my blank is resting on that wood strip when drilling. ( I just slide the strip over a little for the next whole.  It is important to make sure the strip is flat on the bottom for each blank drilled and the blank is setting plumb in the vice). Do not over tighten the vice or your blank will crack especially with true stone and the like.  Use the base of the vice and the wood strip to support the blank.  Like Sharon said I also have a whole in the bottom of my vice and I line that with the hole in the drill press table.  This way I drill through every thing and get a clean whole.  Another method is to keep the blank a little longer and measure and not drill all the way through it completely, then saw the blank to length and the whole will appear like magic.  I use the first method.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 29, 2013)

I threw mine under the drill press i had it with that piece of crap. The plastic screw thing breaks its bond and you can not tighten it or loosen it. I got it at Woodcraft, most expensive vice i ever bought. I drill on the lathe or use other clamping methods to drill on the drill press.  Carl


----------

